# Greetings from NC.



## LikeAStory (Sep 6, 2005)

Coolness, I just discovered this cool forum, and will be visiting 

I send the user community formal greetings! 

I'm Dale, I'm not new to tech, but new here. 

Most of my tech experience is doing goodies like sound design, set design, lighting design and anything and everything for Community Theatre groups for quite a number of shows. 

I also have some film making background, am into open source and web technologies. Feel free to shoot me a question.

I am currently working for a great company in Chapel Hill NC now that sells Gaffers Tape and Duracell Procell batteries. 
So feel free to stop by www.thetapeworks.com for your gaff and spike tape needs and Buybattery.com for your Duracell Procells. You may also enjoy the wireless mic articles at our brand new site wirelessmic.net

If you’re into filmmaking tips also you might find some fun goodies in my personal site’s Filmmaking archives, at http://www.likeastory.com

There is some Fun stuff like blood formulas and what not in there. Lots of content from archived filmmaking discussions.


----------



## avkid (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello and welcome to Controlbooth, very nice websites. I wonder if some other company makes a scanner equivalent to the discontinued Sony that is not available in the states?

-The OFFICIAL Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
"A.K.A." Phil


----------



## LikeAStory (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome. 
Nah, unfortunately, I personally don't know of any handheld -programmable scanners comparable with the freq. range and handiness of the discontinued Sony Wave hawk for wireless-mic applications. The Wavehawks do show up on eBay from time to time.


----------



## soundlight (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey! I know the buidling where you work, if you work with Jeff Harrison. I've been in the nice, new building with the stacks and stacks of gaff tape. Tell Jeff that you know Steven K. He'll probably ask you how and where and when and what the heck you were doing...i'm the high school tech director at Northwood, just down 15-501 that nags him to be able to borrow stuff and try to have him fix my stuff...it doesn't work. He's a really great guy, though.


----------

